# Flavor Oil Recommendations?



## snappyllama (Dec 18, 2014)

Does anyone have favorite flavor oil recommendations for lip balms? 

I've been a little disappointed in NG Horchatta and most supplier sites don't have a lot of reviews. I do love BB Cucumber and Melon, but I'd like something fruity or cinnamon-ish or sweets-inspired.


----------



## osso (Dec 18, 2014)

AH/RE chai is nice.


----------



## lillybella (Dec 18, 2014)

What is AH/RE, please?


----------



## osso (Dec 18, 2014)

Aroma Haven/Rustic Escentuals


----------



## lillybella (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks osso


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 18, 2014)

What a coincidence- I've been making lip balms all afternoon for my family and friends. haha

I love, love, love the flavor oils from MMS. Their Peach is out of this world. I get the most requests for that particular one from my family and friends. I also love these from them (all of them are strong and don't fade at max usage rate. Some you can use even less than max rate):

Cucumber Melon
Vanilla Banilla (mixes great with orange EO for a Creamsicle flavor, and Root Beer for a root beer float flavor, and with spearmint EO for vanilla mint, etc...)
Root Beer
Grape
Black Cherry
Mango Mango
Honey
Strawberry Swirl
Chocolate Cream (mixes great with orange)
 5-fold orange EO
and I love their Sugar Baby liquid sweetener for sweetening my balms. 

From Element's Bath & Body I love:

Fizzy Soda Pop (a sparkling lime flavor)
Blue Raspberry

 And from BB, I love Passionfruit Rose.


IrishLass


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone!  The chai, vanilla banilla and peach sound perfect! 

Do you normally use max rates for them? I've just started making lip balms and flavoring lip scrubs.


----------



## osso (Dec 19, 2014)

I usually use 1-2% and use as little as possible to get the desired effect. I wouldn't necessarily start with the max.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 19, 2014)

I use 3% in mine. MMS's max usage rate for most of their flavor oils that I use is 4%.


 IrishLass


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks! That's really helpful!


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 19, 2014)

I like chocolate mint that I got from Camden Grey, and Pineapple from Brambleberry. It's unsweetened, but I dont' think it needs sweetener. It's like fresh pineapple with a candy-like note. Like if you had fresh pineapple plus that stuff they coat candied apples with.


----------

